# Any Lady Bow Hunters Out thurr? Need some advice...



## ladyfisher22 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey all, I am not very tall... and yes, not very strong. I want to get started early on practicing with a bow and want to get one this Spring. Any suggestions for someone with a small build? I could even probably swing a youth model if anyone has any advice on those.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Go to a good bow shop, and they will be more than happy to help you. The guys at the one I go to ALWAYS are helpful, even with the most stupid questions.

I'm pretty tall, and I shoot a PSE Nova. I got my first one 11 years ago and shot the heck out of it, did leagues and everything. I got my second one last year, and am going to take it to "my guys" to have it set up the same way. My draw weight is 55lbs, but I think my bow goes from 45-55lb or something like that. That's a little more than some girls pull - none of my friends are able to pull it though. I did work my way up.

You do not need a $500 bow set at 80lbs to do well. You can start with an inexpensive bow with a low weight, and I personally think as long as you can work up to a fast 45lbs, you're good to hunt as long as you are accurate. My first bow was a package and was $150, plus about another $50 in "stuff" added. My second one was $200 (dang inflation), and I'll take whatever I can get off my old one, and plan to spend less than $100 setting it up. I usually bought arrows at 1/2 dozen a time, they were $50 last time I bought some. I use regular field tips, and cheap-o Thunderhead broadheads - to me, dead is dead, and they've killed whatever I've shot, right down to a turkey.

The most important thing? PRACTICE. A couple times a week minimum, daily is best. The best bow in the world sucks if you can't hit your target!!

But back to the Pro Shops - that's where you need to go to find out your draw length, which will be a factor for you because I imagine your arms aren't too long LOL. They should have a variety of bows to try out. 

I would go and find out what your draw length is, what weight you can pull back (use a release, and remember never "dry fire"), and then come home and do some looking up on bows that fit your needs. When you find a few that would suit you, then go back and try them out. You'll find one or a few that will be great. Get it, and PRACTICE!

Oh, and once you get your bow, league shooting is an EXCELLENT way to get lots of help, plus practice a lot. I did leagues for a few years until life got in the way (marriage, divorce, marriage, baby), but I plan on going back in this year. 

Jen


----------



## ladyfisher22 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I am REALLY leary of going into a bow shop by myself as I am only 4'10" tall and most people treat me like a kid. I want some background before I do make a decision so I don't get taken advantage of. 

Any particular bow shops you would reccomend in the greater lansing area? Or even Metro-Detroit? 

BTW- Congrats on your beautiful new baby!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady,
I'm about 45 minutes from Lansing.....if you want to call and chat first, ask for Ken.
If I can't help you personally, I'll steer you in the right direction.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Lady, Taking a trip to KD's will be well worth it!


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

Totally take Ken up on his offer! He's already seen your concerns now anyway! 

Besides, I've found that most of the time the guys in pro shops REALLY want to help women out in a good way. They want more woman to shoot, and the best way to do that is to be respectful and helpful. If they aren't that, then tell them to go to h*ll.  

That goes for most GOOD hunters and fishermen too - they aren't intimidated, and they want women and kids out there hunting, fishing and shooting. The more people in our sport, the better.


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

In my experience, finding my first bow was difficult and not cheap. The average bow shop only had a couple of models I could pull. Trying to compare one I tried at one shop with another I tried a week later somewhere else was impossible for me. Eventually, I ended up at Jay's in Clare. I called ahead and told them to set up everything they had in the 40-50lb. range to my draw length (can be determined by any shop) and I shot all five of them on their range for over an hour. One was a standout and I bought it. My first day I was shooting 4 inch groups at 20 yards. On the second day I put a peep on the bowstring and was shooting 1 1/2 inch groups at 20 yards! Because my bow fit me well and I was having a lot of success, practicing was fun for me and I quickly became an excellent shot--getting a "Robin Hood" after only a month! When October 1 came around, I had no problems with confidence and have never missed or lost a deer.

Good Luck,
Michelle

Hmmm... I may look into doing some 3D shoots this spring. As I recall, they were a great way to meet men...


----------



## ladyfisher22 (Aug 22, 2005)

So, good way to meet men? Isn't it the case with most hunting fishing or gathering activities? Either way, being a VERY recently single gal, not one to rebound well.... I think I want to stick with the all ladies events and leagues. 




Hawker said:


> Hmmm... I may look into doing some 3D shoots this spring. As I recall, they were a great way to meet men...


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

But the guys at the 3D shoots were so sweet--pulling my arrows for me and grinning hugely every time I got a 10.  Back then, I was in a relationship, but am also recently unattached. So, while you're right that the any hunting/fishing gathering is predominately male, the 3D shoots are an easy way to find out if a guy can handle a woman outshooting him, observe personal habits, and offers lots of time for conversation to uncover important facts. :yikes: : evilsmile

I hope to see you at WWOW this spring. All girls having too good a time!

Michelle


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i see you're from DeWitt, definitely try the guys at Country Woods. Great group of guys there (been on fishing trips with some of them), we go there often in the summer to shoot the 3D course. I shoot a Hoyt Selena, love it. I'm short like you and the axle to axle length is perfect size for shorter gals. Its pricey, but worth it. You may have a hard time finding a store in the area that sells Hoyt, I had to go up to Jay's in Clare, but Arrowhead Archery in Eaton Rapids does sell Hoyts.

Send me a PM when you get one and lets go shoot! I'm not far from you at all.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

If you have a shotgun, try skeet and sporting clays as well, it is great fun, and there are a lot of ladies that shoot as well. I can honestly say, I have been outshot by women a lot of times. One thing that is very cool, is when you go to a shoot, bow or gun, most women are just one of the guys having fun. Don't limit yourself to ladies only leauges, you might be missing out on some fun shoots. The club I go to near Battle Creek has open shooting just about every weekend unless a tourney is going on. Being a duck hunter, I tend to shoot more skeet and sporting clays than bow. I have not bow hunted in a long time, but miss it. I love hunting with my lab. 

Who knows, you might make a bunch of friends just showing up and shooting some time.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Lady I am in the same Boat as you...
I am 5.2 ( with Shoes) ...and dont want to pay a huge amount out at the first Bow.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

I've shot at Country Woods too - they are who I go to for help  I haven't been there in a while, the whole life thing got crazy. It's going to be a priority (after baby) this year though. I don't know if I'll do league because I no longer have a partner, but I still like to go and shoot the course.

I have to agree on the men in shooting/hunting sports. 99% of the time, they are respectful, helpful, and nice. After all, one doesn't want to mess with a chick that has a weapon ya know.... My husband tells his friends there is no way he wants to piss me off - I can outshoot him gun and bow. 

Sure, the guys will be "interested" in any woman out there who shares their sport, but they don't seem to be as annoying about hitting on you - again, that whole gun/bow thing might be in play!


----------



## ladyfisher22 (Aug 22, 2005)

I never limit myself. Believe me.... You can never have enough friends and I wouldn't mind shooting with the big dawgs, it's just at the moment I am looking for women's groups and lady's that know more that I can learn from that have or had similar issues to me. I have a shot gun that I need more practice with too.... and shooting clays sounds like a lot of fun...but this year I made up my mind that I am going out for bow season and getting a deer early. 





Bellyup said:


> If you have a shotgun, try skeet and sporting clays as well, it is great fun, and there are a lot of ladies that shoot as well. I can honestly say, I have been outshot by women a lot of times. One thing that is very cool, is when you go to a shoot, bow or gun, most women are just one of the guys having fun. Don't limit yourself to ladies only leauges, you might be missing out on some fun shoots. The club I go to near Battle Creek has open shooting just about every weekend unless a tourney is going on. Being a duck hunter, I tend to shoot more skeet and sporting clays than bow. I have not bow hunted in a long time, but miss it. I love hunting with my lab.
> 
> Who knows, you might make a bunch of friends just showing up and shooting some time.


----------

